# Neutered Male in Texas Needs Home



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Picture: http://imgur.com/5m92B1Y

His name is Franklin and I received him recently from a family who was allergic to him. They needed him gone quickly, so I offered to take him to find him a new home. I cannot keep him, but I am searching long and hard for his ideal new home. He was neutered a few days ago in order to give him a better chance at finding the perfect home and to prevent hormonal aggression.

He is very wary of hands as he wasn't handled much before I got him and I haven't had a lot of time to work with him. He hasn't bitten yet, but without careful and patient handling, he could begin to. He seems very sweet though and does want attention. He just doesn't know how to interact with humans.

He will come with a small cage (meant to be a travel or spare cage, not for permanent living), food, lots of treats, and a hammock. There is a rehoming fee to insure he doesn't end up as snake food.

Feel free to post here, PM me, or email me at [email protected] if you are interested and feel free to share Franklin's story so he has a better chance at finding his forever home.

Thanks,
~Fall


----------

